# How much ASA will i need to cover my tank



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi i would like to put ASA in my 30gal cube tank and i would like a 2 inch depth. So how many 9 liter bags will i need to cover 3/4s of the tank with a 2 inch layer.

THANKS

PW


----------

